# Time-Lapse Pico Ruivo Madeira



## Knyght (23 Mai 2011 às 11:55)

Antes de mais o vídeo não é meu 
Ver em 1080p e fullscreen


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 11:58)

Excelente vídeo


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

Excelente timelapse! As nuvens a passar pela montanha são impressionantes.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mai 2011 às 16:54)

Mais um timeplase, fantástico !


----------



## Norther (23 Mai 2011 às 17:12)

belo time-lapse


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 19:57)

Time-lapse fantástico


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2011 às 10:46)

Muito bom!!


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2011 às 18:43)

Belíssimo mas curto!


----------

